# Isabelle



## Taratailes (Jun 24, 2015)

Do u like Isabelle or no?? I really like her I wish she was a villager she's so cute I just wanna cuddle her! And I also like that cat in the train at the beginning of the game ( I forgot his name ) he's really cute too


----------



## Hulaette (Jun 25, 2015)

Sometimes I get mad at Isabelle and yell at her while I'm sitting in my Mayor's desk. she dictates everything I should do, being mayor feels pointless because she pretty much does everything and I just sit there and have to agree!! I don'[t like her because of that. But The first time I saw her in Mario Kart 8 I thought she is just to darn cute!! So yea, keep down I think shes adorable. I hope in the possible future Animal Crossing game she can stop dictating how I do things as mayor. I should have say in what PWP go up and how they are positioned, etc. She always talking and never lets me object to any of her ideas. In reality SHE is the mayor...


----------



## Jake (Jun 25, 2015)

I really don't have an opinion of her. I think she's cute, that's it.


----------



## Rasha (Jun 25, 2015)

She's very cute but i kind of wish they hadn't made her "too nice"


----------



## Quagsire. (Jun 25, 2015)

I love isabell. She makes you feel very welcome to the animal crossing game. She welcomes you to the town tells you what to do. She does lots of work. She's kind of annoying when she says "Sorry mayor, that's to close to the cliff", "Sorry mayor, that's to close to the house.", "Sorry mayor, that's to close to my face." But you can't shout at her because she's so cute.! <3


----------



## Esphas (Jun 25, 2015)

annoying when setting up pwps but i think shes cute generally


----------



## Zigzag991 (Jun 25, 2015)

Not really. She's waaay too nice so it feels like she has no other traits other than to give you compliments or something and she can be annoying. 

To make matters worse, she's being shoved into everything now and it's really leaving a sour note for me. 

(Like seriously show some respect to N00K)


----------



## Soda Fox (Jun 25, 2015)

I think Isabelle is fine.  I don't find her "too nice". I think she's a bit of a work-a-holic, and I can relate to that.  She's cute, too.


----------



## PlasmaPower (Jun 25, 2015)

I love how she thinks one hour of sleep per day is enough, when really, it isn't.


----------



## Nizzy (Jun 26, 2015)

i love isabelle she is the cutest. i wish you could have her and digby as villagers. the would be in my town


----------



## Opal (Jun 26, 2015)

Cute, but won't stop talking when u choose a bad place for a pwp :/


----------



## matt (Jun 26, 2015)

She's nice  bit scary when she's like " oh that's right mayor " never know what's going to happen who's going to leave


----------



## goey0614 (Jun 28, 2015)

Not a fan of Isabella tbh, I like Kapp'n more


----------



## Jarrad (Jun 28, 2015)

u need to confirm ur email address


----------



## Akimari (Jun 28, 2015)

I _want_ to like her more than I do, I really do. I just can't help but get agitated when it comes to placing PWP's or how I'm always being asked to attend ceremonies to celebrate the completion of a project. I almost always reject the latter though.

But yeah, I can't help but have a bit of a grudge against her when it comes to my PWP's. Too close to this, too near that. A lot of the times it really ISN'T either. I remember trying to place a wind turbine quite a bit away from a villager's house, but no matter how far out I went, it was all still too close. Ended up just not going with it, sigh.

Other than that she's pretty cute though. Just give me more leisure as the mayor.


----------



## Espurr (Jun 28, 2015)

Isabelle is not my waifu.​


----------



## PacificMayorAlex (Jun 28, 2015)

I hate when Isabelle makes you go to "celebrate" the pwp. And after you say the short words she always gets snobby and says,"You have a nice way of words..." But she is so cute!


----------



## uwuzumakii (Jun 29, 2015)

Yes, she CAN get annoying at sometimes, like the overstated PWPs for example, but she is always really nice and cute.


----------



## pika62221 (Jul 1, 2015)

Eh! I hate how she won literally every single poll on Plaza, when it's like who's the fastest villager- come on, like she could really outrun ostriches and horses! Most don't even make sense why she's won them other than everyone is voting for her. She's annoying at times "but mayor it's too close to something else, we need a large amount of space, and we don't have enough"- it's like shut up, and do what I say, I'M the mayor, NOT YOU!!


----------



## Astro Cake (Jul 2, 2015)

Isabelle is my dog waifu.


----------



## Mini Mario (Jul 2, 2015)

She Guilt Trips me into feeling bad when she's worried or sad, like not showing up to ceremonies or PWP placement.


----------



## Mints (Jul 2, 2015)

She is adorable. Wish she wasn't stuck at her desk all day.


----------



## Vida (Jul 2, 2015)

Am I the only one who thinks Isabelle has a crush one the mayor? lol


----------



## agentvenom (Jul 6, 2015)

shes so cute c:


----------



## Shay10 (Jul 6, 2015)

I don't like her. I think she's rude about celebrations, i wish she wouldn't cut me off every time i'm giving my speech


----------



## SpencerAlmighty (Jul 7, 2015)

Why are we so upset about a silly talking dog tho


----------



## TheSeal (Jul 7, 2015)

I like her, i just feel sometimes she rambles on a little too much


----------



## Fiddle (Jul 10, 2015)

Yay, I love Isabelle


----------



## creamyy (Jul 10, 2015)

I love Isabelle. She's so cute and I love her face when you fall into a pitfall whilst she's following you! <3


----------



## Valliecat (Jul 10, 2015)

I think that she's absolutely adorable. Her expression is so cute when she gets surprised because her eyes are tiny dots. .u. I also find it cute when you enter the town hall and Isabelle greets you with a welcoming smile on her face. It almost seems like she's waiting for you to step foot.


----------



## bouncy_babs (Jul 10, 2015)

I think she's pretty cute, but I wish you could interact with her more outside of official mayoring business.


----------



## Karminny (Jul 10, 2015)

Quagsire. said:


> I love isabell. She makes you feel very welcome to the animal crossing game. She welcomes you to the town tells you what to do. She does lots of work. She's kind of annoying when she says "Sorry mayor, that's to close to the cliff", "Sorry mayor, that's to close to the house.", "Sorry mayor, that's to close to my face." But you can't shout at her because she's so cute.! <3



"Sorry mayor, that's too close to my face." 

omg I snorted at that

I agree though, sometimes things being closer than what isabelle wants isn't a bad thing. I wanted a zen bench by Faunas house but isabelle wasn't having that. Besides that, I love isabelle, and I think shes adorable.


----------



## mitzi_crossing (Jul 11, 2015)

I do like Isabella, she's too cute. I do get annoyed with her sometimes when placing PWPs, but I supposed thats the games fault and not hers lol. I also hate how she makes you feel bad when you want to demolish a PWP


----------



## Lively (Jul 12, 2015)

I love Isabelle!


----------



## Owen Grady (Jul 15, 2015)

she's my bae​


----------

